# New instruments?



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I created this thread in case people want to talk about getting new instruments and that sort of thing. It's fun to talk about.

As for me, there are four violas in my house. It's really amazing. I got them (3; one of the four is my own) shipped in from New York, and I'm going to figure out which one to buy. They're all different sizes: mine is the "standard" 16 inches long, and the New York violas are each 16-1/4", 16-1/2", and 17" (!). The seventeen-inch one is my favorite at the moment; I've nicknamed it "The Beast" because it completely dwarfs my viola. And the tone of it is so awesomely rich and dark. It feels like an organ has been installed on my shoulder or something. Crazy.

Anyone else want to talk about new instruments?

-WV


----------

